# Food poisoning/stomach bug



## Katya (Sep 26, 2013)

Just when I thought things were going ok, I was hit with stomach cramps, no v and d, on Saturday/Sunday. Now here's the thing I ate out on Friday night- veg soup to start, chump of lamb, dauphinois potatoes and a side salad for my main with a stuffed apple with ice cream for my pudding. Of course I asked for the lamb well done and ate the half that was, I cut through the second half and it was definitely pink so left it and continued to eat the rest of my meal (stupidly
With the knife that I'd cut the lamb with) and then I ate the salad which didn't sit well (too much oil dressing!) but thought I'd need the veg as hadn't had that
Much that day.  I woke up at 5ish the following morning feeling pretty rough but managed a breakfast and cup of decaf and started to feel better, I forced
Some lunch down me and then had two piece of toast for tea as I was feeling worse. Throughout the night I then had stomach pains/ache all in my upper abdomen and nausea which had eased a little by morning. I had gone to the loo in the night twice but nothing loose (sorry for the too much info!). Now a few days later I've got a head cold and all congested! It's completely Wiped me out!! 
My docs have said it was either food poisoning, stomach Bug or part of the cold. My worries immediately Spring to listeria and toxoplasmosis and I'm Panicking a little even though the docs have said they're extremely rare, I suppose at the back of mind I'm still thinking someone gets them though! I hate google but couldn't help myself and I'm now really worried!

Katy


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 26, 2013)

If it helps, any food poisoning bugs in solid pieces of meat are mostly on the outside that's browned and very few if any are in the pink middle.  If indeed it really was food poisoning, I'd be more suspicious of the salad (how well was it washed?) or ice cream (had it ever been out of the freezer and re-frozen?).


----------



## Katya (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you but it Doesn't really help my worries as if it was the salad it still carries the same risk-toxoplasmosis and listeria.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi Katy, I'm afraid I can't offer any advice, but just wanted to say that I hope your fears are unfounded and that everything progresses well for you  How are you feeling now? Have you spoken to your doctor about it? Are there any tests that can be done to put your mind at ease?


----------



## Katya (Sep 27, 2013)

I've spoken to my midwife and doctor who have both tried to reassure me and my midwife questions whether it was food poisoning as there was no sickness or diarrhoea and thinks it could have just been a bug. I suppose I won't be completely happy until my 20 week scan which is only 8 weeks round the corner now so I will just concentrate on my blood sugars and hope it goes quickly  xx


----------

